# A Noob's fish adventure



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

As you can tell from the title I am apparently still a noob with betta fish. Right now I have Sebastian a Full Red Veil Tail I got from petsmart on my birthday on on June 29th of last year. Sebastian is in a 0.5 gallon tank (please do not start something about it being too small).








^His current tank

Will get a better picture of him when I get home.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

*10 gallon tank*

So yesterday I got a 10 gallon tank that I was going to use for future breeding but I decided to change its purpose to be a split tank.
This is the tank.
I also got a plant from a friend but I am scared to put it in Sebastian's tank because i think it has sharp points to it at certain places. I think this is it.

Any help would be great on how to set this 10 gallon puppy up would be great. Also any reviews with the plant would be good too.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Personally, I wouldn't put that plant into your tank. I'd be nervous that it would snag your bettas' fins and tear them.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Schmoo said:


> Personally, I wouldn't put that plant into your tank. I'd be nervous that it would snag your bettas' fins and tear them.


Okay thank you for that! It looks cool but I am too scared to use it anyways.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

So here is his tank! Thank you hrutan for the help of getting photos! He loves hiding behind his oyster shell and scaring me because he can disappear. XD


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice red you have there. You're very welcome. I hope our conversation was fruitful.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

It was an eye opener. I have always had my bettas live in the 0.5 gallon tanks and one lived for about 4 years (Treasure Hunt was his name) which is interesting because of his attempts to try and fall down the garbage disposal on many attempts while my mom changed his water.

So the 10 gallon still has dust and other stuff in it that I have tried to clean out but still fail to get on multiple occasions >.> anyone have any tips? i have used a wet paper towel and bounce sheet but there is still...stuffs in it


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

So I started to play tag with my betta using my finger. I start by lightly bumping him, make my finger 'swim' away, then he comes to nip it and the cycle then continues. He hasn't figured out to swim away after nipping me though XD

Also I these are the stones I am using in his little temp home.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Glass beads are pretty, and easy to clean compared to some of the other stuff you can get. As for cleaning out a tank...well, the easiest thing I've found is to take it outside and spray it with a hose. But even when you do that, you need good old fashioned elbow grease to get the **** out of the corners.

...I had to clean out a 75 gallon with marijuana wedged in all the corners and suspicious green stains. That was an adventure. White vinegar and baking soda are your best friend in this endeavor.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

That must have been a hassle of a tank to clean. O.O

So Sebastian apparently doesn't like my dry erase marker and flares at it when I start using it.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

*Bubble nest practice?*

So I am observing Sebastian and it looks like he is trying to make a bubble nest but the bubbles keep popping. I am not sure as to why his bubbles keep popping.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

*Future Tank Planning*

So for the 10 gallon tank I got I have decided to make it into 4 room tank. I used really flimsy plastic canvas just to figure out how to set up the dividers in the future. This is going to take awhile to build up.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

So after a bloating scare from Seby yesterday afternoon, he is a really slow pooper, he is going to be fasted for 3 days starting today. When I get back home from college I will do his water change and hope he poops out pea soon. He is mad at me right now for waking him up earlier than normal and is just as groggy as me.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

It's so funny to turn the lights on in the morning and catch them sleeping. They get up as slowly as I do, like "What? Who? Huh?"


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

hrutan said:


> It's so funny to turn the lights on in the morning and catch them sleeping. They get up as slowly as I do, like "What? Who? Huh?"


We both got up about 2 to 3 hours early than normal today. I get dropped off at college (my class starts at 10 and that is normally when he starts getting feisty because his light isn't on). He was working on his bubble nest though when I left the house this morning. It is a small sized one for not having anything to build it under. Sadly it will be destroyed when I tackle cleaning his tank when I get home.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

He'll make another. Haha.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Watch him only make them on days I change the water >.> he will probably do that in spite due to the fact he is fasting, the little heifer wait i meant the little bull XD


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

*Clean Tank*

So I have cleaned his tank! I boiled the oyster shell, cleaned every single stone, cleaned the pirate chest best I could (out of pipe cleaners), rinsed off the moss ball, and scrubbed his tank clean.
The first picture is Sebastian ready for his clean tank and the 2nd is him back in my room with the oyster shell in place.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

I just measured him from the tip of his mouth to the the end of his body and the beginning of his tail and he is 1.316 inches long. I thought it was weird to see white at the end of his fins until I realized they were getting longer.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

As I've said before, it would be best if you get an aquarium heater before putting any fish in the new tank... ( I hope half of it would be for sebastian? )


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Roxy said:


> As I've said before, it would be best if you get an aquarium heater before putting any fish in the new tank... ( I hope half of it would be for sebastian? )


Hopefully I will get a 2.5 tank as an Easter present (I some how get those XD) and Sebastian will get upgraded. Will still be working on getting the 10 gallon set up >.> friend owes me $30 bucks that will contribute along with the $27(or $26) I also have set aside.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

KitDewStein said:


> Hopefully I will get a 2.5 tank as an Easter present (I some how get those XD) and Sebastian will get upgraded. Will still be working on getting the 10 gallon set up >.> friend owes me $30 bucks that will contribute along with the $27(or $26) I also have set aside.


You know... a 2.5 gallon tank is $15 http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...uarium-canopy-zid36-16838/cat-36-catid-300065 

Whereas a decent 25w heater is $15 http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-25W-Sub...TF8&qid=1421978357&sr=8-1&keywords=25w+heater

I think you should prioritize getting sebastian a heater ( which is really important ) and a roomier tank before working on your 10 gallon divided tank + buying more fish.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

I am sorry if you don't think I "prioritize" the care about my fish correctly. Personally I don't think he needs a 2.5 tank but my mother is willing to get me one for Easter. Right now I am more worried about his swim bladder and him swelling than I am about getting him a damn bigger sized TANK!! Please everyone stop bothering and getting onto me about the tank BECAUSE I already KNOW!!!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

All Roxy was trying to say is that your fish's swim bladder problems are coming from the fact that you do not have an adequate tank size and do not have a heater. 

A .5 gallon tank needs daily 100% water changes to keep ammonia levels down. Ammonia poisons fish. 

The reason why your fish is having swim bladder problems is because cold water slows a fish's metabolism which means they cannot digest food properly. This leads to constipation which leads to swim bladder problems. 

Have a tank with a heater and clean water (water that isn't filled ammonia and waste) will help him digest food properly. 

So yes, you priority needs to be to get a larger tank. This is because you cannot heat a .5 gallon tank safely. Please try to listen to the advice you are getting. 

I've kept bettas for 15 years and you said you were a new to the hobby, if I were you I would be learning as much as I can from members who have more experience. You clearly care about your fish and I am just trying to give him the best life possible.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

I have had 3 bettas prior to Sebastian. All lived and dwelled in a 0.5 gallon for 2 years and never had problems before. The reason for his swelling is talked about in another topic so if you would like to know more go read it.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

That's like saying it's okay for a cat to live in a small bedroom all his/her life... sure the cat will survive, but is the cat necessarily happy?... I doubt it.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Kit, please understand that everyone here is just trying to help you provide the best care for your fish. 

The reason your previous bettas survived in the .5g tank for two years is because the cold water slowed down their metabolism, which slows their aging, but stresses and leaves them open to illness. Really bettas are tropical fish and unless you live somewhere tropical or have a specially heated fishroom, you'll need a heater - no other way around it. Cold water makes the ammonia in the water less toxic, which also helped them survive with less water changes than needed.

It doesn't take much ammonia to hurt a fish's gills. I saved a betta from a store that I thought was having SBD problems but it turned out to be from ammonia poisoning and it was making it hard for him to breathe. It was very touch and go and though he made it he is still very sensitive. So while your betta might be ok right now, it will shorten his life in the long run. Bettas can live 2.5-5 years - but remember they literally age slower in cold water so it's not surprising when they last longer. Bettas are very hardy, but as they get older they get weaker and more susceptible to illness and disease.

I understand it's hard when you have the pet stores and "common knowledge" telling you one thing and people on the internet telling you something totally different. My first betta was kept in a small cold tank and never got sick and had my mom not killed him he probably would have lived like 2 years as well. But you need to trust the people of this forum. They have years of experience, some are breeders who have raised and sold 100s of fry! I now have 6 months of REAL betta care experience under my belt and I'm still making mistakes and learning. I made a mistake that cost the life of my favourite male that had a ton of potential for breeding,

No one likes to get told they are doing it wrong, I get that. But what is more important here: being wrong, being right, or your fish's life? Remember you chose to bring them into your life and they are YOUR responsibility. Their life is literally in your hands and it's up to you to provide for them. If you don't, then no one will.

Sorry to be so blunt, but using past experience to invalidate proper care is an immature and lame excuse to avoid responsibility. But hey, I've only had 8 bettas, 7 cats, 20 dogs, countless chickens, turkeys, pigs, ducks, and various wild animals nursed to health in my 20 years of life, so what do I know about responsibility. What I have learned is that making mistakes that do harm to others is that hardest lesson to learn in life and knowing that something you did cost a life is the worst feeling in the world.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

+1 to everyone who brought up the importance of a heater. One of the major causes of any betta coming down with illness is the fact that their water is too cold. Cold =stress, and stress leads to a weakened immune system which allows for illness. Same as we humans do....too cold or we get chilled and we find ourselves sick.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Sebastian is not pleased with being fasted. He keeps giving me this look of "i know you want to feed me so please do" and I think is is a tail fin muncher (even though I think he only did it once).

Another note: what is the difference between a veil and spade tail?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The difference between a veil and a spade tail is only in the orientation and shape of the tail. Technically, I believe that a spade is a veil tail. With a "spade," the tail points straight out like a sideways Ace of Spades when the fish is flaring. A more standard veil may have the same shape, but the tail hangs down like a lady's veil (thus, the name). When the fish flares, it will hang like a banner in the breeze.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

When he flares he looks like a spade but when he is just hanging about he looks like a veil tail...my fish is complicated on what he wants to be XD


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

*Desk rearranging*

I am in the process of rearranging my desk so I have room eventually for everything. My only question is why were all the other stuff go? XD I collect waayyy tooo much junk.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

KitDewStein said:


> When he flares he looks like a spade but when he is just hanging about he looks like a veil tail...my fish is complicated on what he wants to be XD


His tail is too long to be a spade tail and not really the right shape. Here is a spade tail (photo does not belong to me):








He's a pretty veiltail


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes he is a pretty boy XD

I was freaking out because he has a black line trim at the end of his tail but that betta in the picture has it too so I am less worried


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

So Petsmart won't get a shipment until this wednesday or friday the food I need to get him >.>

Also saw a female that was as big as a male while I was there and wanted to cry because I don't have a tank set up for her that would allow me to get her.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

So after the joyous (sarcasm) bloating with Sebastian it seems to be under control. He gets one soaked pellet in the morning and at night. He also now has a towel on the back of his tank to block out some light. He seems to be much perk-er than before. Something new he likes to do is slightly bury in his stones then flail frantically to scatter them and scare me. The little attention hog XD


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Sebastian is working on another bubble nest 
He is also getting a little territorial with me and flaring at me finger when I touch the front side of the tank.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

My Grievous flares at me all the time. I think it's cute, even if he is trying to be a tough guy.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Schmoo said:


> My Grievous flares at me all the time. I think it's cute, even if he is trying to be a tough guy.


We always think they are cute when they flare XD


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Yesterday I did a water change that scared me a bit. While fixing up the new water with conditioner (on tuesday) I put in a little to much but didn't want to waste it so I used it (thursday) and today I woke up to him hungry as could be along with some better looking bubbles then what he normally does.

He now hates pencil erasers XD he goes into a full flare when he sees one. The goof ball

So while at wal-mart I discovered the fish section and at least 2 things there for the 10 gallon.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

So...Sebastian is tail biting again. I think it is because of the snow/ice storm headed our way. He normally builds bubble nests when it is going to rain but I think he is a little stressed with what is coming up. His tail was just getting back to being finished growing again to D: now it is shredded some...like a centimeter long.

If you ever see your fish swimming in really tight circles/chasing its tail...just know it is probably eating it.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I know it's not what you want to hear, but please please please at least think about getting him a bigger tank AND a heater before thinking about getting more fish. He's probably biting because his tank is too small and he's stressed by that rather than snow. He'll be a much happier fish in a larger tank.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Okay I am going to clarify something. THIS EASTER Sebastian is going to be upgraded to a 2.5 tank with a heater and filter. THE 10 GALLON TANK IS ON FREAKING HOLD UNTIL I AM ABLE TO GET $50+!!!! I freaking know about the stupid tank already! If anyone else tells me about the damn tank size I am going to be pissed and may lose my temper and ignore people. He hadn't bit his tail for months when I had him before and the only times he bit it was when it got a tad to long and when the storm front hit. He hasn't bit it since.

Okay now that I am done with that. My mom found the pellets and now he is on omega one pellets and some more water treating stuff. Also got a tooth brush to help me clean algae of his tank stuff and I discovered that his oyster shell is a lot whiter than I remember o.o


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok fine. But just to let you know, blowing up at people who are just trying to help isn't going to bode well for the future, if something goes wrong with your guy (hopefully not) and you ask for help, please be aware that people might be afraid to offer suggestions for fear of you blowing up on them.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Alright, let's get one damn thing straight here young miss-
everyone on this forum has been nothing but polite to you and you keep blowing up in their faces. I understand it takes time to get everything you need to keep a betta _properly_ (and Sebastian is _far from kept properly) _and I trust you will get those things as soon as you have the means. It took me months and the advice of friends and the forum to get a proper set-up completed, and my boys pulled through just fine and have since really come out of their shell. Chances are he _is_ tail biting due to the small, unheated space that is his temporary home.
I know some of the people on this forum personally, and they want nothing but to help you. DO NOT dare to blow up at them or cuss them out, because they only want what's best for you and your pets. Everyone else has been nothing but nice to you on this forum, and you seem to care little for their advice or opinions. You have already lost your temper, but have yet to see one of us lose ours. Please keep your comments respectful and take our critiques and advice with dignity because we only care about you and your fish. 
Sebastian is a beautiful fish, and he will flourish all the more as soon as he's got a proper set-up. I'm excited to see pictures of his new, heated tank at Easter- please keep us respectfully updated.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

KitDewStein said:


> I am sorry if you don't think I "prioritize" the care about my fish correctly. Personally I don't think he needs a 2.5 tank but my mother is willing to get me one for Easter. Right now I am more worried about his swim bladder and him swelling than I am about getting him a damn bigger sized TANK!! Please everyone stop bothering and getting onto me about the tank BECAUSE I already KNOW!!!


If people had read the read this post this topic would not be discussed in my journal. I am sorry if I have made people mad about coming off so brutal (I really didn't mean to start anything but people just assuming I don't cared enough about my fish to get him a bigger tank have really upset me) but people here "demand" I have to have a bigger tank for him and a heater. If i were to get him a heater now he would be boiled and his tank would probably melt. If people waited and politely asked "are you closer to getting the 2.5 tank" I would not come off so brutal about it.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

It's alright- there were miscommunications on both ends. There are heaters that will work for that small of a tank, but they're extremely unreliable. Try to keep his tank warm (wrapping a blanket around it will help) and keep it away from windows (cold will bleed in). I do trust that you'll get him an appropriate adjustable heater when you get the 2.5 gallon, as that really is crucial. So is an in-tank thermometer. I didn't think my boys needed one either to begin with, but was amazed at how much they livened up when I got one. 
You're doing the best you can, and luckily bettas are pretty hardy fish. The main thing about upgrading to a 2.5 gallon is that it makes tank maintenance a lot less work for you, and gives him a bit of extra room. If you like, you should check out the smaller tanks thread on this forum- it's got some incredible tanks that range from 1-3 or so gallons and they're really beautiful, but the key is that they're maintained extremely well. 
Do keep us updated though- I'm excited to see what his future tank ends up looking like! If you've got any questions we're all here for you!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

And that's ok. I think some (me included admittedly) just see .5 gallon tank, then pick out certain things, not really reading the full thing. .5 gallons to me is ok for temporary, or if something happens and they need a tank and you don't have an extra. he'll be fine until you can get the 2.5 g and a heater for him. I mean, a heater is necessary as is a larger permanent home, but we all understand that isn't in everyone's budget at this time, but could be in the future. To be honest with you though I think his biting is because he's either bored or because his tank is so small rather than the snow. But all you can really do until you are able to upgrade him is keep his water clean. He is a very pretty boy, reminds me a lot of the first Betta I had that I actually knew how to care for (poor guys before him...) who was blood red and also spent a bit of time in a .5 gallon marina betta kit. (his 1 gallon bowl cracked) before getting him a 2.5 gallon. If you're looking for cheap tanks, Petsmart has a 2.5 gallon rectangular tank for $15, it's a pretty good one. <---just for future reference.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Just mind the lids though.. from personal experience, they don't take kindly to being sat upon. Ouch. Craft mesh is a life saver.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Also my profile picture does not show I have a towel wrapped around the tank. He is far from the window. He also has his own personal lamp which I keep on for 12-ish hours until I turn it off when I go to bed (at 12 a.m. or 1 a.m.)


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is him flaring (when youtube stops messing up I will post a video)


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

How come you don't have him in the 10 gal now?

You can add dividers as you get money, and he really needs a heater!
$9 for a 300w and they ship fast! I love mine  (and my fish do too!)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281579535790


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't have a filter or heater let alone enough plants (I literally have none). Also I am doing a sorority instead of a divided tank.


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

He can still be in the 10gal until those plans come to fruit 

It help him be healthier in the long run


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah...my mom has it though where I have to buy everything at once. I can go to different stores to get things but I have to have all the money at once.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

KitDewStein said:


> I don't have a filter or heater let alone enough plants (I literally have none). Also I am doing a sorority instead of a divided tank.


I really think you should wait till you have some real experience under your belt before even thinking of a sorority. They are highly unstable and usually only last a year. Plus if your mom says you "Have to buy everything at once", which I'm guessing includes the fish, you'll have no time to cycle it. You cannot start a sorority in an uncycled tank as the stress from the unstable water conditions can not only stress the fish but cause mass outbreaks of disease. Plus, if your sorority fails (or a female isn't cut out for it) you'll have to have other tanks, heaters, etc. ready to move her into.

I'm not saying you CAN'T, I'm saying just WAIT, give it time and plan well in advance. There is no need to rush into it. I suggest reading lots of journals and threads about them. I can tell you right now that it's a 50/50 chance even with the absolutely perfect conditions. YOU CANNOT CUT CORNERS. You either do it right or don't do it at all. Anyone who has had one for a long time can tell you just what a challenge it is.

You have to ask yourself if you can handle the inevitable fighting, injuries, and possibility of walking in one day and finding one or more dead. It's not a matter of IF it's a matter of WHEN a sorority will fail.

I agree with fishtankwatcher. It would be better to move him in or divide the tank - at least until you have reached a level of experience where you believe you have the best shot at making one work.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

I will have months to study up on everything before I get the sorority even set up. Oh and she meant the equipment had to be bought all at once o.o the female bettas would have to be bought later on. I could set up the 10 gallon tank divided and just get another 10 gallon tank later on.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

So help me get a shopping list going for the divided 10 gallon. Here is what I have so far.

Top Fin® Premium Quality Aquarium Gravel
$8.99

Aqueon® QuietFlow Aquarium Power Filter 10
$17.99

Aqueon® Submersible Aquarium Heater
$32-$42

Grreat Choice® Floating Thermometer
$3.29

Acorus (3)
$2.99

Amazon Sword (3)
$5.49


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

You going to divide it 3 ways (so there is a small section for just the filter and heater) or just once? The 3 way works good (though it can be tricky to find the right place for the heater) plus if one jumps/slips past the divider there is a "safe" zone. I've had two divider slips but they were too busy flaring/showing off to start fighting ._. not sure what the outcome would have been, one is huge the other is tiny but fast.

Have you thought about sand vs. gravel? I personally love sand as the poop and stuff stays on top and you just hover a siphon over it. I hate having to dig around in gravel and then move everything back especially since I have live plants >.<


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

If you are looking for a cheap heater, Amazon sells a Hydor Theo 50W for like $18 that should be great with a 10 gallon. It's cheaper than the Aqueon heaters.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

@Tress: I thought about sand vs gravel...the only problem is i have no clue what type of sand to get o.o (can't find the threads about them)

@BettaStarter24: I'll look into it (reads reviews before even considering anything)


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Well I think petco sells sand, but you could also get Play Sand (for sand boxes). Think is that you'd have to rinse it, which is the hard part especially in winter. So actually it might be better to do gravel for now. If you wanna change later you can


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Winter is kinda close to being over though 
(probably won't get half the money until spring anyways)


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

ah, well you can look up youtube videos to see how to clean play sand. It's a pain in the butt and I had to do mine inside, but its 10x easier outside.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

For some reason that magic sand (on the tv commercials from awhile back) has popped into my head as something to use but i don't think it is fish safe


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I vaguely remember that, but only in name. Probably isn't safe, as you say. Really you just want plain old sand with no additives. You can get dyed sands (such as Crayola Play Sand) though, so that's cool. Generally you want to go with a darker substrate because not only does it make the fish show up better, bright colours can stress them out. Personally I have just normal play sand. At first I didn't like it cause I wanted darker stuff, but it's really grown on me cause it looks so natural!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

If you're gonna get sand, why not get sand that acts as a substrate? Look up SeaChem Black Sand. My LFS sells a substrate similar, but not the same brand. It's got the proper nutrients for good plant growth, so why not use it?


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

I may be odd but I actually like cleaning rocks o.o I collected them a lot as a kid and find it fun so gravel isn't an issue. Sand...I am messy as heck with though


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

I have no clue how to post a video here yet >.< but I finally have something that you can see Sebastian decently and him dancing while he flares.

The Video


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Awww! haha it really does look like he is shaking that booty  
Sebastian is very pretty!


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah he does shake his booty lol (you can see the regrowth of his tail and how much he took off)


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

So it has been awhile since I have been on. Life has kept me busy and I needed to work out some personal issues. Sebastian is doing well (he is as sassy as ever). I am saving up for his 2.5 tank and what he needs for that. I am prioritizing things as such: getting Sebastian a bigger tank with a heater and filter, then setting up the 10 gallon tank.

After some thinking I don't think I will breed betta fish...I may do some fostering for betta fish and re-homing them after they are up to par because I am getting really mad at my local petsmart with the condition with some of the fish. I think I saw a female pine-coning and a lot that were stressed out with either fin bites or fin rot. I saw a short bodied male there (was shocked a breeder would put that up for sale). Also found an empty betta fish cup on display (maybe someone stole a fish?).


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Sebastian is doing fine and was accidentally fed on his fasting day but only once. The spoiled goober is hidding from the desk lamp light trying to get in a few more winks of sleep.

So at petco there is more of a selection of betta fish. I saw king betta (in person for the first time) and a lot more. I was able to spot a rosetail before looking at a tag and felt so accomplished with myself.


----------

